# Hog mounts



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

i killed 2 hogs yesterday and i need some ideas of some shoulder mounts...or even mounting them together in some type of way...HELP!! only have a few days to get the tax. my idea.


----------



## jg1418 (Feb 3, 2003)

Congrats on the (2) pig kills. The mounts turn out awesome.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks john...but i was hoping for some pics from some people...lol :darkbeer:


----------



## De La Goob (Mar 27, 2009)

Myself,My brother,andmy dad went to Tennesse this march and all of us got a hog and we are all geting them mounted just from the sholders up.
my dad alredy got one he shot a few years ago mounted like this and it loocks prity good.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

*-*

thanks ill keep that in mind


----------

